# NICE Michigan sable puppy



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Michigan and surrounding area... This guy is beautiful from his photo, although can't really tell conformation. Don't know why he's available, they don't explain, but he has even had some training. I wish I could fit in another, but I can't. He is here:
? Michigan German Shepherd Rescue ? ADOPTIONS ? RescueMe.Org

Susan


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Moose is a heartbreaker...hope he can find a great place to live out his life.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Moose is a heartbreaker...hope he can find a great place to live out his life.


Jane, do you know this dog? He is named Gozi on the RescueMe site... I DO wish I could take him...

Susan


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

no, they are all on the east side of the state. That pup looks just like Gambit though...crazy the small adoption fees this group has.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> no, they are all on the east side of the state. That pup looks just like Gambit though...crazy the small adoption fees this group has.


I was hoping maybe you knew something about him.

I thought it was an owner's post, thus the low fee. I am sitting here trying to justify how I could work him in... He would be better with someone who could spend more time with him, though. I feel I am just doing okay with the two I have, it would really upset things to bring him in...

And I just told my sister that there is no way we could bring in another dog... and I already am paying off a big vet bill...

Oh, please, someone who can give him a good home, come forward!

Susan


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I linked your link to a GSD fb page in MI...though not sure how much help it'll be. That pup will get snatched up quick, Moose not so sure.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

rescueme.org can be used by any individual, shelter or rescue group in order to list an animal in need of adoption - therefore the adoption fee is decided upon by the listing party.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Susan,a Gsd Facebook group I am on has located the breeder of Gozi and also the owner of one of Gozi's litter mates.They are going to go get himNo worries!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Susan,a Gsd Facebook group I am on has located the breeder of Gozi and also the owner of one of Gozi's litter mates.They are going to go get himNo worries!


GREAT!

Susan


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

dogma13 said:


> Susan,a Gsd Facebook group I am on has located the breeder of Gozi and also the owner of one of Gozi's litter mates.They are going to go get himNo worries!


Who is the breeder?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Who is the breeder?


I was wondering that also. Whoever it is, kudos to them!

Susan


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The woman didn't name the breeder.Just said she owned a litter mate and another dog from the same dam,different stud.Anyway he's in good hands now


----------

